
The real value in business may not be the thing so many fixate on - patrickxb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/capital-business/wp/2017/05/08/the-real-value-in-business-may-not-be-the-thing-so-many-fixate-on/
======
Boothroid
It's sad really - I am no longer as interested in photography now that anyone
can take a great looking picture with their phone. I liked being able to put
the effort into making something beautiful and unique when most other people
weren't interested - but where's the fun when everyone else is doing it?!

